# Any meets at easter?



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone was thinking of planning an informal meet easter weekend Shane is working all weekend and i was thinking of going somewhere proberly in a tent :roll: 

sally


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Smuggle aboard a motorhome going to France Sall :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Sal,

Have a similar problem, I would love to be getting away but, Glenn is taking the kids to Spain to his brother's. I am at home dog sitting and have all weekend off a total waste!
I would be brave and take 4 dogs away on my own, but can't get the van off the drive on my own. (very awkward access!) Ho hum!

Tina


----------



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

shane suggested me taking the deflefts but i am not confident to drive it on my own so out with the old tent hehe!

sally


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Sal

Pop down to Kent and join us there, I will sleep in the tent and you can have the motorhome with Shona


stew


----------



## 101436 (Oct 17, 2006)

kent is like the other end of the world when you are on ya own with 3 kids in the car  

sally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sally,

Are you in the CCC why not try one of there Holiday Sites in the Lincoln area. The one at Grays Farm is quite near to things like beach and Ingoldmels market.


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sod going away in the tent, get the bloody house clean!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Who would do the tea and the washing up as well?


LOL....


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The last attempts to appear to be the tough Northern boss of the house.

Sounds good anyway Shane :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Sod going away in the tent, get the bloody house clean!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 8O 8O 8O

not very politically correct Shane

Steve


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sal knows im joking... i know my place in this house... its somewhere under the stairs.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Errrrr no Shane, thats the dogs place now, you are in the garage


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ive been down to the rv tonight to get the filter numbers and everytime I go down there it tempts me to cut the chains of my life and run away... no body loves me  

:roll:


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Easter SW might be best?*

Like a lot of people, we want to get away over the holiday and the Southwest looks like the best direction (accourding to the Met Office, who are in Exeter!)

Unfortunately, we cant get away till Sunday morning, but we will be going somewhere, in that direction. I will probably work friday on paperwork, Saturday sailing and then we can have a little holiday, probably come back Tuesday/Wednesday depending on the sunshine, return early if its too hot..

Can anyone put some bones to that? Suggest a site?

See, Snelly, even Nth Lincolnshire didnt put us off!!

Mike & Ann


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have had a foot operation but if the bandages are taken off when I attend the clinic want to try and get away somewhere.

Anyone know any site with room is Norfolk/Suffolk regions?

I take it Sally your misses Shane?


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Easter*

Hi Sally.

We would love to go away at the weekend but unfortunately the bus is back at the b****y garage for the umpteenth time trying to sort out the problem with the engine.
So it looks like we're staying home to work on the house. :evil: :evil:

cheers Steve.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

There will be two Hymers (from the Chorley Hymer Club < total membership of 2> on the coach park at Haworth near Keighley, West Yorkshire on Sunday and Monday. 
Itinerary will be walking during the morning and early afternoon up on t'moors, then drinking late afternoon and into the night. Loads of room on the coach park. £130 per day and free overnight.
Johnny F


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

At that price per day i think i'd just stay overnight   







regards.....nige


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm sure there should be a dot in there somewhere..... I hope its £1.30 :roll: :roll: 

Johnny F


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ha good news .... Shane is no longer working all weekend Sal, and the sun is forcast to be shining all weekend long.  

Bad news is the pneumonia but I bet Shane can recuperate just as well in the motorhome as he can at home. You now have a driver ... sod the tent :lol: :lol: 

If he says no then arrange to book yourself into a posh spa for a pamper ... you can't lose!


----------

